

JQuery Kills Innovation - _ak
http://www.antradar.com/blog.php?article=jquery-kills-innovation

======
bdfh42
What nonsense.

OK - the title is supposed to be link bait but...

jQuery is a platform - a foundation of you like that abstracts away the
complexity of a large number of common tasks. You build your design on that
foundation - and that is where the innovation is displayed.

Architectural designs are not criticised because they are all founded on a
similar concrete base.

------
ejpastorino
Completely disagree.

jQuery is a tool to make things simpler. Innovation comes from creating new
tools that can make everyday work as simple as possible.

jQuery in itself is innovation. And to the developer ecosystem provides a lot
of innovation. Making other librares do greater stuff and moving standards
forward.

Making tools is one of the best ways to innovate.

